# Beta Key Verlosung von Blizzard



## Jorn (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich grüße euch 

Blizzard hat eine große Facebook Beta Key Verlosung gestartet. 
https://www.facebook...=app_6009294086
Wer also nichts dagegen hat, dass die Blizzard App persönliche Daten bekommt und eMails verschicken darf, kann vielleicht auf diese Art einen Key ergattern. Täglich gibt es 10 Gewinner bis 2000 Keys raus sind.


----------



## Girderia (14. Oktober 2011)

sofern wir das gleiche meinen, die verlosung läuft etwas anders ab, zitat:

*A. Wann genau werden die wöchentlichen Ziehungen abgehalten?
F.* Die Ziehungen werden jeden Montag abgehalten, beginnend am 17. Oktober. Wir werden alle vor Montag 23:59 Uhr eingereichten Bewerbungen zusammentragen und dann zufällig 200 berechtigte Gewinner aus diesem Pool ziehen. Von diesen 200 Gewinnern werden 50 zwei Keys an die im Teilnahmeformular angegebene E-Mail-Adresse erhalten. Danach werden die Gewinner aus dem Lostopf entfernt und der Ablauf wiederholt sich am nächsten Montag, und das acht Wochen lang. 

und wer etwas dagegen hat facebook seine lebensgeschichte zu erzählen, so wie ich, kann das auch ohne facebook account tun https://apps.facebook.com/diabloiiibetasweeps/contests/159910/rules >>> am ende auf "Alternate Method of Entry" klicken

hier nochmal der bluepost mit fragen und antworten: http://wowdata.buffed.de/blueposts/viewtopic/2793224151/2836196#1

ach ja, und da mir mein "bad luck" vermutlich treu bleibt: ich wäre unendlich dankbar, wenn mir jemand seinen zweitkey zukommen lassen würde ;-)


----------



## Jorn (15. Oktober 2011)

Oh wir meinten schon dieselbe Verlosung, aber diese FAQ gab es zur Zeit meines Threads noch nicht. Ich wollte auch nur schnell alle über das Gewinnspiel informieren


----------



## Girderia (16. Oktober 2011)

Mir lag es fern dir irgend etwas negatives zu unterstellen, ich wollte nur deine Angaben/Hinweise aktuallisieren/konkretisieren. :-)


----------

